# Tenmile creek strainer cut away



## drjkayak (Aug 16, 2004)

This morning, Kim and I took the chainsaw up Tenmile creek, where a strainer (Pine tree) has been in the main current for a few years. It was leaning into the river, and finally went in this year. It was about 1/2 mile above Frisco. It is now cut off about 4 feet from the river left bank, and much of the tree is now just below the stump. I've been wanting to do some river clean-up for years, and that was the first time I went out and did it!
Justin Pollack


----------

